# Anyone here know how to automate systems (MQL4 language)?



## tradermarket (30 August 2014)

As the title says, I wonder if there are people here who know how to automate systems (mql4 languaje).

Someone who knows enough about programming mql4. Maybe someone who made a complete course about it.

(from Australia)

Thank you.
tradermarket


----------



## tech/a (30 August 2014)

*Re: there are people here who know how to automate systems (mql4 languaje)?*



tradermarket said:


> As the title says, I wonder if there are people here who know how to automate systems (mql4 languaje).
> 
> Someone who knows enough about programming mql4. Maybe someone who made a complete course about it.
> 
> ...




There are a few I know of. But I don't know about the language used.

Howard Bandy who posts here but he's from the US.

Dr Bruce Vanstone from Canberra he uses C++ I know. He runs courses --- google him.

Nick Radge has some Automated systems---I don't know who did them or in what language.

I'm working on some with Dr Kris Rowland in python.


----------



## tech/a (30 August 2014)

*Re: there are people here who know how to automate systems (mql4 languaje)?*



tech/a said:


> There are a few I know of. But I don't know about the language used.
> 
> Howard Bandy who posts here but he's from the US.
> 
> ...




Ment to mention that Howard Bandy is also a Dr of Mathematics.

Seems all these Dr's like a challenge!


----------



## tradermarket (31 August 2014)

*Looking for people from Australia who knows MQL4 language*

Looking for people from Australia who knows MQL4 language. 

People who like to program.

Do you like, and know how, to program (mql4)?


----------



## tradermarket (31 August 2014)

*Re: there are people here who know how to automate systems (mql4 languaje)?*



tech/a said:


> There are a few I know of. But I don't know about the language used.
> 
> Howard Bandy who posts here but he's from the US.
> 
> ...





Ok. Thank you tech/a. I will google them. 
Good luck.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (31 August 2014)

*Re: Are there people here who know how to automate systems (MQL4 language)?*

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=MQL4+programming

Other than that, it's based on C++, so you could always learn C++ and then you can make anything you like


----------



## Newt (31 August 2014)

Do you have any background writing any sort of code?  There's no magic to it - just putting logic and very strict rules in place (IF this, THEN this).  Can make it as complicated as you like.  

If you don't know how to trade profitably already, its unlikely you'll compose a winning system even with the assistance of a good programmer.  Its questionable if someone with an existing winning system is going to be too keen to share it, and in either case, you owe to yourself to backtest extensively to understand the strengths and weaknesses.

Forex is a pretty tough game - perhaps you're hoping to code up a system that runs in the background quietly generating profits?  I think we'd all like to here is anyone here has pulled that off.  (I'm jumping to conclusions there - so tell me off if off track)


----------



## AutoAbacus (14 September 2014)

tradermarket said:


> As the title says, I wonder if there are people here who know how to automate systems (mql4 languaje).
> 
> Someone who knows enough about programming mql4. Maybe someone who made a complete course about it.
> 
> ...




Yes! I am an experienced, knowledgeable MQL4 developer, who lives in Port Douglas, far north Queensland.

I develop MT4 EAs (Expert Advisors), Indicators, and Scripts for my own use and for others on a custom programming basis.

See
http://www.DavidJohnhartley.com
https://www.fiverr.com/autoabacus
http://au.linkedin.com/in/hartleydavid/

I look forward to discussing your ideas with you.

Cheers!

David


----------



## John Swift (15 September 2014)

I have several EAs. I don't program them but I provide simple to follow flow charts and instructions and outsource the programming.

I use Christina Li who can be contacted here: http://wiseea.wix.com/wise-ea

She's fast and efficient and provides a video tutorial of how to use the EA and at the start also help me with some minor technical issues with MetaTrader. I'd highly recommend her.

The price is in accordance with the amount of work involved (i.e. how complex your system is). I've had a simple EA - which is fully automated including money management rules - done from as low as $150.


----------



## Willzy (10 July 2015)

I have spent the last 18 months studying MQL4 and developing my own EA's and Scripts. MQL4 is based around C++, the online documentation is excellent once you get the hang of the basics. I am not a natural programmer but I began with Amibroker AFL and now trade live with MQL4 Expert Advisors. If you need help I'm happy to assist, but if you want to learn for yourself there are many excellent tutorials available on youtube, that where I started.


----------



## FxWarrior77 (22 September 2015)

You can list your project here and programmers will bid on it: https://www.mql5.com

You can see which projects people have worked on in the past so you can find the most suitable person for you.


----------



## cogs (23 October 2015)

If you are interested I would be willing to sell my 'Master Template' of my Expert Advisor and I could code in whatever indicator you want for entry/exit etc. 

This is what the master template contains (which I currently use). You can pick and choose want you would or would not like:

Expert  Advisor  Master Template
•	Password Security Activate
•	Magic Number
•	Lot Size
•	Lot Size Equity Based
•	Multiple Lots or Single Lot
•	Multi-lot Accumulated Close
•	Stealth Stop Loss (with pip distance start)
•	Stealth Stop Loss MA based
•	Stealth Major Trailing Stop
•	Stealth Minor Trailing Stop
•	Smart Bar Trailing Stop
•	Stealth Minor Break Even
•	Stealth Major Break Even
•	Stealth Minor (mechanical) Indicator Break Even
•	Stealth Major Indicator (Stochastic) Break Even
•	Stealth Major Indicator (MA) Break Even
•	Stealth Stop Entry Orders
•	Money Management Entry Control based on margin level percentage
•	Money Management Entry Control based on spread
•	Money Management Entry Control based on slippage

I would not be releasing the 'source code', as I have simply put too many man hrs into it, but you would be buying the .ex4 file expert advisor.

Note: This is not my full expert advisor but purely the template (backbone) on which it runs, to which an indicator can be added. I will not release or sell my own expert advisor. 

Private message me if you are interested.  In need some extra cash being a casualty of the mining slow down. I am Adelaide based so easy and reliable for Aussie guys


----------

